# Beamshots Mag85 vs ultafire wf500



## ergotelis (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello, here is a photo with beamshots from 2 very good flashlights. Both are charged almost full(5min usage, not continuous) . Photo is via Digital rebel xt, 1/500 F7.1 , 1meter (both camera and flashlights) from a white wall. Mag85 is with a 1185 bulb, fivemega batterypack with 9 AA rayovac and ultrafire is with 2x 18650 lithium batteries,specs for this flashlight is 500 lumens, though as i have read it throws max about 420-450 lumen.




I am happy from both flashlights, though to be honest, ultrafire is my choice, a great deal for its money, it is very powerfull, lasts 50 minutes and is lightweight. Mag85 is, as you can see, 2-3 times stronger(am i right?can we calculate lumens from that picture?) but it is a bit heavy and has a runtime of 35minutes.
Any comments/thoughts would be acceptable.Thanks!


----------



## mdocod (Jun 20, 2007)

1185 should be about 2X a wf500.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 20, 2007)

So i think it is ok, am i right?


----------



## willrx (Jun 20, 2007)

WF500 is ok, I have one too. For the price, can't be beat.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 20, 2007)

willrx said:


> WF500 is ok, I have one too. For the price, can't be beat.


 

How much do these run anyway?


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 21, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> How much do these run anyway?


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1317 
here it is


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've got an idea,

Load that up with 2x 18650 and a Philips 5761!! Now it would give that Mag85 a run for it's money and at less than half the price!! I don't know anything about ultrafire, reflector and lens are probably plastic and would melt, but what a deal at this price for a versital flashlight!!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 23, 2007)

Aircraft800 said:


> I've got an idea,
> 
> Load that up with 2x 18650 and a Philips 5761!! Now it would give that Mag85 a run for it's money and at less than half the price!! I don't know anything about ultrafire, reflector and lens are probably plastic and would melt, but what a deal at this price for a versital flashlight!!




Ultrafire WF500 reflector is alloy and lens is glass.


----------



## jml90 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not very good at judging this stuff yet, so would the 500 be brighter than a SF p60?


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 23, 2007)

the p60 is around 65 lumen...the wf500 around 450 if I'm not mistaking....


----------



## jml90 (Jun 23, 2007)

KnOeFz said:


> the p60 is around 65 lumen...the wf500 around 450 if I'm not mistaking....



Wow. This may be what I get my dad instead of a G2!


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 23, 2007)

You are aware that it use totally different batteries right?
So you might need 18650's and a charger as well?


----------



## jml90 (Jun 23, 2007)

KnOeFz said:


> You are aware that it use totally different batteries right?
> So you might need 18650's and a charger as well?



Yeah, I know. He wants something bright and about the siZe of a 2C mag.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 25, 2007)

It is smaller and lighter than a 2c mag. I am very happy with it, it throws great for its price! :twothumbs


----------



## aerosimon (Jun 27, 2007)

Seems awesome for the price

Can you please make a beamshot outdoors compared to the 1185 against a tree or something else natural and state the range to target? Please

Very tempting. Is the reflector almost the same size as a mag's?
thanks for info.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes ,reflector is almost the same. More to come in the evening, now it is still day wit 43 C degrees, Europe is on fire!


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 27, 2007)

well, only a part of europe is suffering from heat... rain is pouring here in Holland. 
But I'd love to see the outdoor beamshots as well.


----------

